# What hair product makes your hair smell really nice?



## Tesia (Sep 8, 2006)

I m looking for hair product that smells really nice. I use garnier shampoo and conditoner but the smell fades after a few hours for me.


----------



## luxotika (Sep 8, 2006)

Not sure what it is called, but there is some sort of spray that you can spray in your hair that makes it smell good. It's not hairspray, it is just smelly stuff.


----------



## han (Sep 8, 2006)

i use aussie moist shampoo/condi and the three minute miracle deep its so cheap and conditions very good with out weighing my hair down my mom has a salon and i have used everything but thats my fav and it smells good and the next morning i can still smell it i also like biosilk silk thereapy for shine and makes hair soft it smells good but if you smoke i do the smoke sticks to the silicone in shine serums and lingers not good so i put very little in also if you like coconut smell back to basics coconut/mango smells good and it last to i dont notice after a few hours but other people do but try the aussie it smells better once your hair drys and your hair will be soooo soft three minute miracle deep not the reg three minute miracle that one sux's


----------



## Marisol (Sep 9, 2006)

Herbal Essence, Pantene and Dove make my hair smell nice.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Sep 9, 2006)

I pump a squirt of perfume into my locks right before I go out. It masks the Pantene smell, but that's okay.


----------



## Tesia (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BrazenBrunhilda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I pump a squirt of perfume into my locks right before I go out. It masks the Pantene smell, but that's okay. I heard about that. How long does it last thougH?


----------



## Sereia (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BrazenBrunhilda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I pump a squirt of perfume into my locks right before I go out. It masks the Pantene smell, but that's okay. I do it too!
And about its duration it depends on the perfume! I use Angel and it is areally strong perfum and if I don't wash my hair I still feel the smell the next day!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Sep 9, 2006)

I really like the smell of tigi bedhead products on my hair.


----------



## Maja (Sep 9, 2006)

Tigi Bad Head products, Lush American Cream conditioner (vanilla scented)


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Sep 9, 2006)

I read somewhere that Victoria Secrets &amp; Bath &amp; Body Works poo/cond. make hair smell awesome.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BrazenBrunhilda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I pump a squirt of perfume into my locks right before I go out. It masks the Pantene smell, but that's okay. Doesnt that harm your hair since perfume contains alcohol?


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 9, 2006)

i love aussie and herbal esscence as well for nice smelling hair, they are the best for scent...i use Paul Mitchell the most though my favorite smelling shampoo by them has to be the awapuhi kind. I do sometimes use perfume on my wrists and then smooth my wrists over my hair, thats cool too.


----------



## bad cat (Sep 9, 2006)

Angel actually makes a type of fragrant spray for your hair or at least they used to. Stila also makes some stuff to keep your hair fresh smelling. The Victoria's Secret hair products smell nice and fragrant. I personally have used them and the scent lasted on me. I currently use the Shine Serum and everytime I see my cuzn she ALWAYS says "your hair smells soooo good what is that"? Everytime I tell her "It's Victoria's Secret!"


----------



## Nolee (Sep 10, 2006)

spray a little of ur fav perfume on ur brushcomb

another trick my hairdresses taught me is to rub a porper amount of any perfume oil u like on a wooden comb(which is the best for any type of hair), at least 12 hrs before using it..

oh, and there'r perfume specailly formulated for hair, check Chanel'a Allure, TM Angel and Narciso Rodriguz ..

HTH


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, I dont usually use hairproducts to make my hair smell nice. What I do is, I add a few drops of my favorite body spray and mix it with a bit of leave in conditioner. Makes my hair smell gorgeous!


----------



## wvpumpkin (Sep 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BrazenBrunhilda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I pump a squirt of perfume into my locks right before I go out. It masks the Pantene smell, but that's okay. Off the subject, but I love the color of your hair. Is it naturally red??? If not what is your natural color and what haircolor do you use, if you don't mind me asking. It is so pretty on you. I have red hair, but as I get older mine seems to be more blonde. I have to color it to get the red a pretty color.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Sep 10, 2006)

Deffinatly try Sunsilk!!! Nothing, absoluty nothing would hold smell in my hair (even pantene, dove, herbal essences, etc), sunsilk keeps my hair smelling terrific until i wash it again, and start the whole process over.

When I worked in a fast food place, the sunsilk smell still was there for a little bit, but once i was work for like 5+ hours in one day, obviously I smelt like fast food.


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BrazenBrunhilda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I pump a squirt of perfume into my locks right before I go out. It masks the Pantene smell, but that's okay. Yep. Me too. !! My mom taught me that when I was in high school and wore *gasp* White Shoulders. Dear God, I loved that stuff.I only spray it underneath, though. That way it last longer (doesn't evaporate as quickly) and is subtle. Y'know, there's nothing like the feeling of a man nuzzling your hair, is there?.....O Kay. T.M.I., I know!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 11, 2006)

Use Herbal Essences Style Refreshing Mist.

That is what is made for to actually kill any bad smell and to refresh.

You can use it as often as you want.



Got to love it!


----------



## shockn (Sep 11, 2006)

I second Herbal Essences!


----------



## rachelrxo (Sep 13, 2006)

it seems like i can never smell the shampoo in my hair but it might be because i take a shower at night and by the morning the scent is gone. my friend uses victoria's secret shampoo and i know her hair is always REALLY strong smelling.


----------



## selene (Sep 15, 2006)

LUSH hands down holds its scent in my hair longer than any other s&amp;c I've ever used. I have heard that tickledpinkscentsations.com has a strong scent that holds fairly well in the hair, though I can't speak for it myself, since I've never used it, and the etailer only makes her s&amp;c available during the winter months (6 out of 12 mths?).


----------



## erniebear (Sep 18, 2006)

Jonathon Dirt...

Love the smell, like vanilla and almonds!

love the way it adds body/texture to my hair as well


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 18, 2006)

I use the HealthySexyHair Soymilk Shampoo with Chocolate, and my hair smells AWESOME all day, and then some! Nice, light chocolate scent that isn't overpowering and last a LONG time!

My aunt also does the perfume bit, except she sprays it before she conditions it... Or something to that effect. She says it works really well.

Stila does have hair fresheners in Creme Bouquet and Jade Blossom, which I've been told Creme Bouquet has a nicer smell to it.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 18, 2006)

I mix a bit of essential oil or perfume oil with a tiny amount of jojoba and run it through dry hair. Instant shine and great smell. And thereÂ´s no alcohol to dry the hair.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Sep 19, 2006)

herbal essences is wonderful


----------



## Jane Bolton (Sep 19, 2006)

My favourites are Anita Grant Babassu Shampoo Bar with Organic Bergamot Essential Oil followed by a monthly deep conditioner called Rhassoul Deep Conditioner with Ylang Essential Oil.


----------



## alexmcwills03 (Sep 19, 2006)

Fredrick Fekkai's Protien Rx smells awesome! It'll make your hair sooo soft and smelling great. You can order it online or get it at a Sephora, Saks or Bloomingdale's. I always get compliments on it.


----------



## viola (Sep 20, 2006)

i would say herbal essences...


----------



## tagzii (Sep 20, 2006)

Garnier Fructis!! smells so nice &amp; fruity. YUM! .. Herbal Essence also smells gr8


----------



## monniej (Sep 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BrazenBrunhilda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I pump a squirt of perfume into my locks right before I go out. It masks the Pantene smell, but that's okay. i do this too! when i spray my body mist or cologne i always spray a couple of spritzes over my head! i also like the smell of dark and lovely naturally honey hairdress. smells good enough to eat!


----------



## early byrde (Nov 10, 2006)

philosophys amazing gracce perfumed hair conditioner my hairs soo dry i just put it in damp hair and dont rinse it out


----------



## Saja (Nov 10, 2006)

Salon Selectives use to make a spray that was supposed to kill any bad smell in your hiar, but that product was disgusting. ONe day my bj teacher (thats what broadcast journalism was shortened to in college) thought it was white board cleaner and it destroyed the whole white board. Thats not really helpful, but it was damn funny at the time. If they do stil make it, stay away...its awful.


----------



## goddess13 (Nov 11, 2006)

De Lorenzo Rejun8 the Ends &amp; Redken Anti-Snap.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 11, 2006)

The new Herbal Essences shampoo and conditioner makes my hair smell great.


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 11, 2006)

L'Oreal Vive Pro Style-Infusing shampoo smells just like Britney Spears' Curious. It lasts for awhile. Other than that, I bought some leave-in Biolage spray for fine hair the other day (trying to find something to tame my static which lasts from about now until like April). It smells really pretty.


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 11, 2006)

Neutrogena Clean Replenishing Shampoo and Conditioner makes my hair smell like really fragrant apples.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Nov 12, 2006)

When I used to use salon selective's products people would smell my hair all the time. It got to be weird when it was strangers. People also seem to like Suave milk and honey conditioner.


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 12, 2006)

i want to try the stila creme bouquet hair refresher! i need that especially when it smells icky outside and my hair absorbs that gawd-awful smell!


----------



## Angie2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

There's a girl at work who always smells great...even at the end of the day. I finally caved and asked her what she wears and she said nothing.....maybe it's the leave in conditioner. so I smelled her hair...BINGO. I ran right out and bought Ojon revitalizing mist and now I get the same thing....you smell SO good


----------



## Leony (Nov 13, 2006)

I agree on Herbal Essence!


----------



## Barbette (Nov 14, 2006)

Lee Stafford products smell amazing! I use the anti frizz spray that you spray on your hair after you styled it to keep the humidity from penetrating and frizzing (it works) and the heat protector from staightening irons and blow dryers, I'd almost use it for the smell only






This is what the logo looks like, it's always pink with a little dog on it:


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 14, 2006)

Herbal Essences


----------



## MadeToBreak (Nov 19, 2006)

I too use the Jojoba with a little of my perfume and my hair smells great. I put it at the ends of my hair and the underside because scent rises.


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 19, 2006)

VS shampoo and conditioners will leave your hair smelling good for a long time. I used the Strawberries and Cream one a few weekends ago and then went swimming and my hair still smelled good! I was pretty suprised. I also like TIGI Bed Head products as well. The Small Talk or After Party leave a really good smell!


----------



## webchick (Nov 21, 2006)

I just started using Oscar Blandi's Jasmine Oil Serum. Smells wonderful and it helps the frizzies too! Biolage shampoo is also great.


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 21, 2006)

I use biosilk silk therapy after I flat iron my hair, smells sooo good, and lasts, not to mention it makes my hair supersoft


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Dec 1, 2006)

The So Sexy line from Victoria's Secret is good.


----------



## tinkerbellz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sunsilk Shampoo/Conditioner/Cream (I have tried the anti-frizz green bottles, and always get complements on what perfume I have on when its just the hair products hehe) also, revlon outrageous shampoo/cond. smell great too!


----------



## lalucha (Dec 2, 2006)

Redken Anti-snap

Old formula KMS flat out


----------



## Belen (Dec 2, 2006)

I love Sunsilk hair products. I use the color treatment for red hair, it's smells like cinnamon and the smell lasts on my hair for a few hours.


----------



## Lissaboo (Dec 4, 2006)

I am obsessed with the smell of biolage products on my hair..love them and they work so well on my hair..gosh I gotta go get some now thanks for reminding me..Mm..oh yeah and I used to spritz clinique happy on my brush that lasted a while.


----------



## Sw4y (Dec 4, 2006)

redken All Soft is hands down my absolute fave!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Dec 4, 2006)

I heard the Stila Stuff is good and I love the Jade Blossom perfume. I wonder if they make that for the hair?


----------



## brolino (Dec 4, 2006)

Well pantene shampoo has a really great smell.


----------



## mandy_ (Dec 4, 2006)

Victoria's Secret shampoo &amp; conditioner has the longest lasting scent in my hair!


----------



## Shamarani (Dec 5, 2006)

I am not a big poster-but I had to add my two bit. OMG-VS VERY SEXY SHAMPOO AND CONDITIONER SMELL AMAZINGGGG. The scent lasted in my hair for days. (I don't wash my hair daily). My bf loved it.


----------



## lamis (Dec 5, 2006)

"Oriflame" makes sprays with many smells for hair

it makes your hair smell really nice.


----------



## melisaram (Dec 5, 2006)

You can use EO in a mister with distilled water and spray on your hair. The sent lingers


----------



## rejectstar (Dec 5, 2006)

I haven't tried anything from this company, but Isle of Eden makes a moisturizing hair mist called Purely Silk Fragrant Hair Mist, and you can pick from a TON of different scents. The reviews say that the scent lasts all day in your hair, and makes it loook shiny and soft. They also make a hair conditioner that is supposed to leave your hair feeling awesome and smelling great all day. I'm really wanting to try some of this stuff.

Take a look here



:

Isle Of Eden ::: MOISTURIZERS SHOWER &amp; BATH -&gt; PURELY SILK FRAGRANT HAIR MIST

Isle Of Eden ::: MOISTURIZERS SHOWER &amp; BATH -&gt; SULTRY SMOOTH DEEP HAIR CONDITIONER


----------



## asthonoelle (Dec 5, 2006)

My technique is to coat my hair (not near scalp) with conditioner, I use Dove, while it's still dry. Then wash it. I heard that when hair is dry, it soaks up more conditioner than when wet. I started doing that to get the conditioning benefits but then I realized that the smell stayed a lot longer than usual.


----------



## melisaram (Dec 6, 2006)

when I use aussie products I can smell them in my hair for a long time


----------



## iiweazle (Dec 6, 2006)

definately herbal essences the color treated kind, I use it in my 2 year old daughters hair only the conditioner. It smells so good and lasts all day


----------

